# IPhone video help



## poison_kandy

This started today but whenever I try to watch an episode of a series online the video comes up with the error :
The video could not be loaded, either because the server or network failed or because the format is not supported.
This doesn't happen for all videos as I have tested some other, random shorter ones that work fine. But this is really frustrating. And I would like to be able to watch any videos. Please help.


----------



## jugos2000

The iPhone recognizes little video formats, that's your problem. To solve this, I recommend you to download the OPlayer app, saved me a couple of times.
Hope your problem is solved.


----------



## poison_kandy

But sometimes it does work on the same sites. I'll download the app anyway. What do I use it for, though? But when it doesn't work I tend to notice that it doesn't load when I use the same link on the computer. What really bugs me is when the link works and later it doesn't.


----------



## AtlasG

What videos are you trying to watch?


----------



## poison_kandy

Episodes of a series 'true blood' on gorillavid.in and daclips.in


----------



## AtlasG

I'm not familiar with those video sites. I know Hulu and Amazon stream video, but I don't think either are supported on the iPhone.


----------



## jugos2000

Yep, i dont know those sites either.


----------



## AtlasG

I just checked, and True Blood is an HBO show. HBO doesn't offer streaming unless you have cable and pay for that channel. I'm guessing the .IN means they're sites in India. They're probably not legal. I don't think helping with this is allowed here.


----------



## dvk01

those sites are file sharing sites so we will not offer any help with it



> P2P Instructions - We do not support P2P file sharing applications and any threads requesting help for such will be closed. This includes Torrents, Kazaa, LimeWire, RapidShare, Pirate Bay, and the like. If you're interested in the topic, you are free to discuss it on our site (and please visit StealingIsIllegal.com), but information on how to use them will not be provided.


topic closed


----------

